# New Outback 28frl-s



## candb (Mar 3, 2005)

We just picked up our new 5th wheel Saturday, it's cold and snowy in Chicago, so we are chomping at the bit to get out for our 'shakedown cruise'. We are looking for other Outbackers in the midwest who may know about a rally this year somewhere local (midwest). Love the room, love the windows, love the bright (white) interior - is this really roughing it? We are both still working and live for weekends! Thanks for all the information we got from this forum (helped us make our decision). Hope we can help others along the way, too.


----------



## RLW7302 (Feb 27, 2005)

Congrats and welcome! I like your taste in trucks, as well as campers!


----------



## gh20 (Mar 9, 2005)

candb said:


> We just picked up our new 5th wheel Saturday, it's cold and snowy in Chicago, so we are chomping at the bit to get out for our 'shakedown cruise'. We are looking for other Outbackers in the midwest who may know about a rally this year somewhere local (midwest). Love the room, love the windows, love the bright (white) interior - is this really roughing it? We are both still working and live for weekends! Thanks for all the information we got from this forum (helped us make our decision). Hope we can help others along the way, too.
> [snapback]28075[/snapback]​


Congrats on you new Outback. Hope you enjoy it as much as we do ours.


----------



## HootBob (Apr 26, 2004)

Congrats Chuck on the 5th Wheel








Don


----------



## mswalt (Sep 14, 2004)

candb,

Welcome to Outbackers! action Enjoy your new TT. I'm sure you'll have a great summer.









Mark


----------



## camping479 (Aug 27, 2003)

congratulations









Mike


----------



## Thor (Apr 7, 2004)

Chuck & Beth

Congrats on your 5'er!!!!








Welcome to Outbackers action

Thor


----------



## summergames84 (Mar 6, 2004)

Congrats on acquiring one beautiful 5er. Welcome to Outbackers! action


----------



## Grandeken (Feb 16, 2004)

action Welcome to the Outbackers. Ken & JoAnn


----------



## dougdogs (Jul 31, 2004)

RLW7302 said:


> Congrats and welcome! I like your taste in trucks, as well as campers!
> 
> 
> 
> ...


what he said!!







action welcome!


----------

